# Any piers good around perdido key



## Justfishing (Apr 2, 2015)

Coming down this weekend and leaving the boat at home due to wind and sea prediction. Any idea if there are any piers around perdido key to fish from. Or if any piers still have baitfish on them after this last cold front.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Gulf Shores has a pier that can be good at times.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Gulf shores, best pier on the coast. Gulfshorespierfishing.com


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Under Perdido Pass Bridge produces good, from the west side.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> Under Perdido Pass Bridge produces good, from the west side.


One problem with this one, now, is that they are doing repairs to the seawall and you can't get near the water. All fenced off.


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

haven't they been working on that a couple of years now? whats the hold up?


----------

